# dShield and PF



## ahhyes (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi There,

Just wondering if there is any port/package that I can add that will allow me to use the dShield block list with the PF firewall? I didn't see anything in ports, however maybe I was looking for the wrong thing?


```
root@core:~ # psearch shield
archivers/unshield        Extract data from InstallShield CAB files
security/ipfilter2dshield Official DShield client for ipfilter firewall logs
security/ipfw2dshield     DShield client for ipfw logs
```

Any suggestions?


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not familiar with that product but what does come to mind would be to use pf's table directive with the block list provided as a file.  This is assuming the block list is a plain text file or you can write a sed/awk/etc line to get it that way when you update it.  I would recommend looking scrolling down to the example in pf.conf() where they show it with an /etc/spammers file used as an example to see if that meets what you are looking for.


----------

